# any tips to teach self stack reliably?



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Outwest,

Nice boy! He is coming alomg well. Old style here.... The handlers do this with their dogs as well, so it does work... You can do one of two things.... Make a "stacking tray", or use your groomong table, and 4 cans.... 

Sounds crazy.... The can method does work. You start with 4 tomato(750ml) cans. Place them so the legs will rest on each can in proper position. Set pup up on cans. They have to balance, and hold themselves well, or fall off. Don't worry no harm will come. You stand in front of pup and do not leave them. You reward pup for standing nicely on cans. You can also use the wooden dumbells we use for obedience. Praise and bait for good head posture. Pup will learn to stay longer and better on cans. You can use a gooming arm and noose to help with head. My guys are trained to the noose early on. 

You can also use a metal crate tray. It makes a noise if they move out of position. Most pups do not like this. You will build 2 movable platforms. They look like a capital letter I. The bottom has 2 pieces of wood secured to a piece of top perpindicular 4-6" piece of wood. this holds it up slightly from the tray. The longer piece would be close to the width of your tray.

You measure your dog at a proper stack, move the wod bars into position, and voila! Add cans or wooden dumbells used for obedience to perfectly place each foot.. Pup learns to stack and hold themself correctly! Don't forget praise, or whatever your motivator.

Always supervise pup when doing this. They will like to stack if you always make this fun. You start with a few moments, and can work pup up to 5 minutes per stack( the length they will have to stand for Group....). Just make sure you are consistant. A few moments 4 or 5 times a day is much better than 10 minutes once a day.... 

Paragon


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are some images of stacking blocks..you can make them or purchase them.

http://whippetresourcecenter.com/1stchoice/saesi/neatfeet.shtml


Here is a video of clicker training for the show ring.. 

Handling Introduction


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Some stack training links....*

Conformation Stacking

Show train your dog

Clicker Training Lessons for Stacking your Conformation Dog - get a great stack and overcome judge shyness


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! Paragon. it sounds complicated, but I think I can do that. Ms. Stella, thank you for the great links, too! I may just buy some.  Apres, thanks for the link to the overcoming judge shyness. Jazz is friendly, but leery of a stranger manhandling him. I was hoping basic obeidence might help with that, too. 

Now I have to get to work and do it.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are some great links, I'll have to remember them for when I start showing. As of now, Trev pretty much self stacks right on his own....he's always looked a million times better when he does it himself too. I would wonder if Jazz won't do it better himself as he matures. Not that you shouldn't train him of course.  I've just observed that dogs who have the correct structure automatically stand pretty much the way they are supposed to.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree. If a dog is structured right they will stack themselves easily. Jazz does a pretty good job and naturally stacks except sometimes his hocks are like the picture and sometimes not. That's what I wanted to try to straighten out more consistently. He is still growing into himself, so I am hopeful it will come together naturally, but it doesn't hurt to do a little extra.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Outwest,

It is true that correctly structured dogs stack better naturally. The problem is that in the ring, you have seconds to make an impression on the judge... If pup is not still in a perfect stack, they may dismiss you, and not give you another look. 

We show Silver, now will be bringing out Apricot, groom our own dogs, and handle them as well. When we are in the ring against handlers(Almost Always), we have to impress the judges. I know there is no way they are looking at who is at the end of the lead, so to speak, so we have to get their attention. My grooming is improving as well, but I can't say I am as good as those who do this for a living.

You have to make your dog stand out from the crowd.... If pup comes into the ring like they mean business, you have a good chance. Pup fiddling, getting out of position, not in perfect position, is not going to help you win. 

Practicing stacking prepares pup for what is expected. Once trained, free stacks are quick and accurate. Pup also learns correct posture, and carriage. Pups can be lazy like kids. How many remember walking with books on the head to make you aware of correct posture? No different for pups.

Good luck!

Paragon


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Outwest,
> You have to make your dog stand out from the crowd.... If pup comes into the ring like they mean business, you have a good chance. Pup fiddling, getting out of position, not in perfect position, is not going to help you win.
> Paragon


 He's a fiddler alright. He doesn't hold still for long. 
...off to practice.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

My precious, when running free will stop and stack beutifully, I have professionally made stacking blocks she stacks well on these but put her in the ring in group and oh yea what is a stack mum? who cares Miss Fidget just moves and will not hold stack more then a second so back to drawing board lots of park visits where other dogs are on lead and a distraction and nice tasty treat placing her in stack and saying stand and holding treat in front of mouth and I am slowly getting progress. Stacks nicely on table for judge but if they get too fiddly with her back end she sits down :afraid:

With the table stack I found by placing her with front feet right on edge of table she stands well.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's getting the hang of it, but without a treat he is more fidgety. UKC doesn't normally allow treats, so might be an issue....


----------

